# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Прыщи

## Mashulya

_По области на лице, где расположились прыщи, можно узнать с какими органами у вас непорядки._

----------


## JAHolper

я как-то всегда считал что прыщи зависят от гигиены и различных гармональных перемен...

----------


## Sanych

> я как-то всегда считал что прыщи зависят от гигиены и различных гармональных перемен...


Аналогично. Возрастное это дело + особенности организма.

----------


## Mashulya

Ну и без СТРЕССА никуда =\

----------


## Настя

Ужасть просто... У меня, к счастью, с этим проблем не было, поэтому я впадаю в панику при появлении прыщика на носу, или, скажем, на лбу. И, главное, всегда хочется выдавить! А нельзя....

----------


## Vera

Очень интересный рисунок, но у меня в основном прыщи там где на рисунке "легкие", но у меня легкие в полном порядке...

----------


## Vlad99

Чаще всего причина - проблемы с ЖКТ

----------


## Sveta-T

В первую очередь нужно искать проблему внутри (проверить ЖКТ, сходить к эндокринологу). А потом уже подбирать уход для вашего типа кожи. Тогда с помощью уходовой [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] получится решить проблему.

----------

